# First time bush hogger few questions about hook up to pto and overall advice



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

So I got this bush hog from some elderly friends after they had a shop fire, they were nice enough to give good implements that didn’t burn like the hulk here.

I know I need.a pin to hold the coupling to the pro shaft, but how far does it fit up, I would think tight against but since this is a older tractor and bushhog that didn’t come with I’m gonna ask for advice.

It has a pullout pto shaft do I didn’t need a extender, which was a really cool find , it does seem to hit the back tires in some spots but I’m thinking maybe that’s being new to pulling it 

sll advice and pointers welcome


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

Move to Ford or other appropriate catagory id need be admin


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Good find. Looks like you need to replace the yoke pin at the tractor end before use. The pin should be spring loaded and keep the shaft locked securely in place. The yoke should slide onto the tractor PTO shaft to where the yoke pin makes a positive lock with the detent in the tractor shaft. B


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Not that familiar with older Ford tractors…whether your model would also benefit from an overrunning clutch installed on the PTO. You may want to post the model number, for additional information. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You need to adjust the stay chains or lower link travel so the chopper don't hit the tires... and it looks to me like you didn't get grease into the U joints either. Cups are dry. I never use grease on my PTO stub shaft, just some light motor oil. All grease does is collect filth.


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Not that familiar with older Ford tractors…whether your model would also benefit from an overrunning clutch installed on the PTO. You may want to post the model number, for additional information. B.


Posted model number twice see my last post for the model n such 


SidecarFlip said:


> You need to adjust the stay chains or lower link travel so the chopper don't hit the tires... and it looks to me like you didn't get grease into the U joints either. Cups are dry. I never use grease on my PTO stub shaft, just some light motor oil. All grease does is collect filth.



yeah it’s a learning curve, I’ll lubricate the ujoints tomorrow, same with the cups, I’ve got to replace the knuckle where the top link pin goes it was broken when I got the tractor

Today was the first day I got it hooked up and just got familiar with how it handled with the bush hog mounted , some practice if you will, before I actually hit the brush with it.

it actually had sat out before my neighbor had the shop fire, it was far enough away it didn’t get touched or hurt, it’s solid as a tank , shaft extends and turns with ease too


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I concur…those chains go to the lower links of 3 pt to prevent implement from swaying. The shredder looks far enough back, just need to limit away with chains as stated above. 

I can’t tell from pic but looks similar to my old Ford NAA. I can’t tell as there’s been some alterations such as 12 volt convert and the relay has been moved along with air intake altered. If it is that model, you should invest in pto clutch over ride…it’s a couple that goes onto pto that allows it to free spin.

If your model doesn’t have that built in then the momentum of shredder spinning will keep pushing ya forward when you go to slow down.

I agree with grease on shaft as it will collect dirt and you will wrestle to get connection on and off. Simple cleaning it up with degreaser on rag and old toothbrush. I use 90 weight oil to coat my pto as I have it handy. When not in use I have a tight piece of neoprene insulation I slide over it to keep clean as I have some of that handy too.

Just clean her all up and check/change fluid in gear box to make sure it’s good.


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Not that familiar with older Ford tractors…whether your model would also benefit from an overrunning clutch installed on the PTO. You may want to post the model number, for additional information. B.


mines a 841 powermaster, has the four speed transmission, pto and 3 point hitch lift, it’s a desiel to boot, great fuel mileage and strong as a ox

was a good find too, got it for lil over a grand, perfect for my needs


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

One of the best things you can do for a PTO output (tractor) stub is.. Cover it when not in use. I carry stub covers for both my tractors and when not in use, the cover is on the output stub. Easy to make from a length of hose that fits snugly on the stub.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

And you know not to engage or disengage the PTO in anything but low engine RPSs, correct?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Also, I can't tell from the picture but do you have a PTO overrun installed?


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

I don’t think so , as far as the pto overrun goes , but I can see I’m going to need one so I’m not pushed all over the place by the momentum of the blades spinning 

I was watching videos on it last night and I saw where they said you want to ingage in lowest gear which for me is 1st, and that’s all I know on engaging the pto as of now


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

There are several very knowledgeable old Ford tractor bubbas on here.......Sixbales is one that I have seen a lot on here....I am sure that he and the others can answer any questions you have about how to use that tractor with a bush hog or any other implement. I am not very up on the old Ford N models or any Ford model under a 3000 so I am not much help on how to set the tractor up....I believe that the 8N and the 9N tractors the PTO runs off the transmission though....So engaging it in low gear at low RPMs would make perfect sense....The main point is to engage any PTO powered implement at the lowest PTO power you can. It is way easier on both the tractor and the implement....

Also, I have no idea what the power curve looks like for your tractor so you will need to ask to see what the best RPMs to run the tractor is for using a bush hog.....


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for the help, for a older tractor mine actually has a lot of horsepower, considering its age , to me it’s a good way to learn without buying something I can’t ask how to fix , and can save for a newer tractor


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

534ord said:


> Thanks for the help, for a older tractor mine actually has a lot of horsepower, considering its age , to me it’s a good way to learn without buying something I can’t ask how to fix , and can save for a newer tractor



Sounds to me like you are starting out the right way and being very smart about it.....I can't completely tell from the pictures but it that a 9N?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a 841 powermaster, according to 534ord.


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

pogobill said:


> It's a 841 powermaster, according to 534ord.


All it can be, gril matches powermaster, had the desieil engine, 3 point hitch. 4 speed pto, I can’t locate the serial number , I read that battery acid leaks were common on those , which would eat off the numbers because that’s where they were located

So I had to resort to checking specs n matching them up to figure out the exact model, I took some more pictures if raised stamps maybe y’all will have a idea based off them


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Suggestion , walk the fields your going mow ,check for deer antlers that stick nicely into tires.
Also any abandonment of barbed wire fences Rows. Just takes some time .


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

unsquidly said:


> There are several very knowledgeable old Ford tractor bubbas on here.......Sixbales is one that I have seen a lot on here....I am sure that he and the others can answer any questions you have about how to use that tractor with a bush hog or any other implement. I am not very up on the old Ford N models or any Ford model under a 3000 so I am not much help on how to set the tractor up....I believe that the 8N and the 9N tractors the PTO runs off the transmission though....So engaging it in low gear at low RPMs would make perfect sense....The main point is to engage any PTO powered implement at the lowest PTO power you can. It is way easier on both the tractor and the implement....
> 
> Also, I have no idea what the power curve looks like for your tractor so you will need to ask to see what the best RPMs to run the tractor is for using a bush hog.....


check out what came today


----------

